# Problème de téléchargement avec safari.



## Lumiiina (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 


Je suis ennuyé car depuis un certain temps je n'arrive plus a télécharger quoi que ce soit comme logiciel avec Safari.
Je clique sur le lien pour télécharger un logiciel desiré (voir les photos) et je suis redirigé vers un nouvel onglet au fond noir et le téléchargement ne ce lance pas... Et c'est comme cela pour n'importe quel site, n'importe quel logiciel...


Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci a vous


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juillet 2012)

ré-initialisé safari via la barre de menu ( safari re-initialisé)


----------



## Lumiiina (30 Juillet 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, mais toujours pareil... :/


----------



## zarbi55 (30 Juillet 2012)

as tu essayer d'installer le programme speed downloader ( ou un utilitaire dans cette catégorie?)
Si oui il est fort probable qu'il et modifier les action de safari, et qu'en sorte il faudrait le réinitialiser.
Pour se faire je ne sais que dire a part d'essayer de le télécharger sur le site d'apple.
Pour ma part j'avais profiter du formatage de mon mac pour pouvoir m'en débarrasser


----------



## Lumiiina (31 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement, j'ai bien installer ce logiciel il y a quelque temps, et d'autre du même genre. Je n'aurais jamais pensé que le problème vienne de là... Merci a toi ! 
Je vais essayer de telecharger l'installation de safari avec un autre ordinateur et la mettre sur mon mac. Si cela ne marche pas je tenterais de formater alors... ; Comment as tu procéder pour ton formatage ?


----------



## Lumiiina (1 Août 2012)

Pour ceux qui un jour aurait ce même problème :

1- Desinstaller "speed downloader"
2 - Avec un autre ordinateur telecharger "appdelete" ( http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/AppDelete,0301-7224.html )
C'est un logiciel que vous pouvez garder dans un coin, il permet de suprimer proprement les apps etc...
3- Installer l'application et ouvrer la, puis aller dans "orphelins" et chercher un plugin au nom de "speed downloader"
4 - Il ne vous reste plus qu'a le glisser dans la poubelle de l'application.


----------

